#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.

## OTTO_engine

Καλησπερα σας ειμαι αποφοιτος του τμηματος Μηχανολογιας του ΕΜΠ
Απο προσωπικο βιτσιο συν το γεγονος οτι η αποστασεις με βολευουν σκοπευω να 
δωσω εξετασεις στο τμημα ΠΜ του ΤΕΙ Πειραια

θα θελα να ρωτησω τι προβληματα μπορει να αντιμετωπισω στις διαφορες πολεοδομιες 
και υπηρεσιες σχετικα - και οχι μονο - με τα παρακατω...

αδεια δομησης -περιοριμους
αλλαγη χρησης απο... σε ΚΥΕ
βεβαιωση ΧΚΧ
βεβαιωσεις στατικης επαρκειας
χρησεων γης
Ν4178 κλπ κλπ κλπ
Βιομηχανικο κτηριο
μεταλλικο κτηριο

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

ΥΓ καποιος admin  να βαλει στον τιτλο Πολιτικος Μηχανικος ΤΕ δικαιωματα
ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς αν το κάνεις από "βίτσιο" δεν νομίζω ότι θα κολλήσεις στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
Δικαιώματα που είναι σήμερα έτσι κι αύριο αλλιώς (πολύ πιθανό).

Η ΕΕΤΕΜ ίσως θα ήταν ή πιο αρμόδια να σου απαντήσει ολοκληρωμένα και τεκμηριωμένα.

Δες και το παρακάτω πόρισμα της ομάδας εργασίας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. Μπορεί να αντλήσεις ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία:





Κλικ εδώ για να δείτε το αρχείο σε μεγέθυνση ή να το κατεβάσετε.

----------


## OTTO_engine

η ετεεμ δε μου απαντησε συγκεκριμενα
θα ηθελα να αποφυγω να μπλεξω σε ερμηνιες νομων
θα ηθελα μια απαντηση πιατσας

ευχαριστω χαρη
και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων τους υπολοιπους

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι δυνατόν να μη γνωρίζει η ΕΕΤΕΜ ποια ακριβώς είναι τα δικαιώματα;




> Άδεια δομησης -περιοριμους



Βλ. στατικές μελέτες σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς. Ν.4030/11, άρθρο 8, §2:
"Για τις άδειες δόμησης που αφορούν κτήρια σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό, παραδοσιακό ή ιστορικό τμήμα πόλης, οικιστικό σύνολο που έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως ιστορικό διατηρητέο μνημείο, καθώς και κηρυγμένα διατηρητέα κτήρια ή νεότερα μνημεία οι αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες εκπονούνται και υπογράφονται *αποκλειστικά από αρχιτέκτονες* μηχανικούς και οι *στατικές μελέτες από τους αρμόδιους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς*."




> αλλαγη χρησης απο... σε ΚΥΕ


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός.




> βεβαιωση ΧΚΧ


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός.




> βεβαιωσεις στατικης επαρκειας


Εδώ νομίζω ότι μόνο Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί (δύο μάλιστα) υπογράφουν τεχνικές εκθέσεις αυτοψίας.
Ποιος τις ελέγχει; Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις κανένας. Άρα...




> χρησεων γης


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός.




> Ν4178 κλπ κλπ κλπ


Να το ψάξω, δεν με απασχόλησε.




> Βιομηχανικο κτηριο
> μεταλλικο κτηριο



Υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στις στατικές αρχιτεκτονικές και στατικές μελέτες.
Η νομοθεσία είναι ξεπερασμένη.
Θα ψάξω το αρχείο μου για να σου υποδείξω τι να κοιτάξεις.

----------


## OTTO_engine

σε ευχαριστω χαρη παρα πολυ
και ομως η ετεεμ στο τελος ενας υπευθυνος που μιλησα στο τηλ
δε θυμαμαι ονομα αλλα πολυ γνωστος ξερεις τι μου ειπε στο τελος?

δωσε και στο εμπ !!! καραλολ

και οταν τον ρωτησα γι απολεοδομιες μου ειπε αναλογα την περιοχη !!!!!

εγω θελω να μαθω 10 πραγματα και να γινει καποια δουλεια
αν ειναι να σηκωσω γεφυρα και εχω ποτετετοιον πελατη,,,,,,, εδω θα μαστε να τα λεμε χαχαχχαχχαχα

δες αν μπορεις αυτα που ειπες θα μαι υποχρεος

οταν λες στις βεβαιωσεις στατικης ( 2 μαλιστα ) πως το εννοεις?
υστερα κατι τελευταιο γενικα σε κτηριακο παιζει ακομα ενας περιορισμος που ειχα ακουσει
για τμ και ογκο?
υστερα στο μεταλλικο ( θα ) εχουμε κανα θεμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Τις τεχνικές εκθέσεις αυτοψίας τις υπογράφουν δύο διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί από τους οποίους ο ένας τουλάχιστον πρέπει να είναι Διπλωματούχος Πολιτικός Μηχανικός.
Δεν θυμάμαι τη νομοθεσία, το ζητούσαν όμως στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης όταν παλιά υπήρχαν στελέχη έμπειρα και γνώστες. Το είχαν ψάξει και όταν το είχα ψάξει και εγώ τους είχα επιβεβαιώσει.

Για νομοθεσία δες τα:

Ν.4663/1930, άρθρο 7Ν.6434/1934 που τροποποίησε τον παραπάνω νόμο*Β.Δ.769/72* (ΦΕΚ.223/Α'/12.12.1972) -> το βασικόΕγκύκλιος ΕΔ8/06/138/66/82Π.Δ.906/79 (κρίθηκε μη νόμιμο από το Δ' τμήμα του ΣτΕ με την απόφαση 3372/80)Εγκύκλιος 51502/67 Γραφείου Πολεοδομίας Αθηνών
Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι η νομοθεσία είναι ξεπερασμένη και σε λίγο καιρό θα αλλάξουν όλα.
Γι αυτό έγραψα ότι τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα δεν πρέπει να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για τις σπουδές σου.

Υ.Γ.: Ο συνάδελφος της ΕΕΤΕΜ που μίλησες καλά σε πληροφόρησε ότι τα δικαιώματα είναι αναλόγως της πολεοδομίας. Τραγικό αλλά αληθινό.

----------


## OTTO_engine

ευχαριστω χαρη

----------


## kat1984

καλησπέρα σας, είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός δομικών έργων τ.ε και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν χρειάζεται για να βγάλω άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος να δώσω εξετάσεις στο ΤΕΕ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## kat1984

Υπάρχει κάποιο προεδρικό διάταγμα ή κάποιος νόμος όπου να αναφέρεται ότι ο τίτλος σπουδών είναι ταυτόσημος με άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στην ΕΕΤΕΜ να σε ενημερώσουν υπεύθυνα;
Τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας της γραμματείας θα τα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

